# new website and forum



## Mao (Nov 3, 2002)

I would like to announce that Modern Arnis of Ohio has a new website. It is www.modernarnisofohio.com and it also has a new forum on which one can post. Please visit and enjoy. It still has some construction and content to be finished. It should be complete in the near future, hopefully in the next 2 weeks.

Thank you,
Guro Dan McConnell
IMAF, inc. Board of Directors
Modern Arnis of Ohio


__________________
"What would it be like if everyone put everyone else first?"


----------



## Brian Johns (Nov 3, 2002)

The Modern Arnis of Ohio website looks real good so far and I encourage anyone to pay this site a visit.

Sincerely,
Brian Johns
IMAF, Inc. Board of Directors
Assistant Instructor Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2002)

I wasn't familiar with Ikonboard but it looks like nice software.


----------



## Dieter (Nov 3, 2002)

Hi Mao,

congratulations for your nice website.
But just have a lok at the pictures.
The name of the pictures does not fit to what they show (Or the persons I know must have changed quite a bit) 

Greetings from Germany


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## Mao (Nov 3, 2002)

Hi Dieter,
  I am aware of the pictures. That is one of the things that needs to be changed. Thanks for caring though.  

   sincerely,
Guro Dan McConnell
IMAF, inc. Board of Directors
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 4, 2002)

Nice site! 

I was wondering, I noticed on the Calander that you guys offer Aikido. Do you teach Aikido, or is that another instructor at your school that does that?

I have a little Aikido background myself (VERY little, I don't teach it!); so I was just wondering.


----------



## Mao (Nov 4, 2002)

Paul,
  Yes, we also offer aikido. I am one of the instructors. We also offer iaido. The three blend very nicely. Many fo the movements from one look very similar to the other. They're just called by a different name and you get there a little differently. Occassionally, I'll throw in a technique or a movement from one of the other styles that I have trained in for the past 30 years. I make sure to tell where it comes from though. I do not blend them all together. 



     :asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> 
> *Nice site!
> 
> ...




It's true! Mao is a golfer!


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 5, 2002)

> It's true! Mao is a golfer!



?????

 

Golfer? I don't get it. :shrug:


----------



## Mao (Nov 5, 2002)

perhaps, but a damn good one. And my club is LARGE. hehe      
Actually, I like to think of it as being in touch with my softer side.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> 
> *?????
> 
> ...



Here is the joke. When you retire from work you take up golf.

Akido & Tai chi are the golf of the martial arts world.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 6, 2002)

Congradulations on the new website.


----------



## Mao (Nov 6, 2002)

Let's see...........aikido a joke.............well..........I'll consider the source...........someone who has never studied aikido........and it is spelled a i k i d o.............aikido can be frightening when you're on the recieving end.............really though....I can take a joke.........and I have not retired...........from work or martial arts...........now that we've laughed about aikido..........let's laugh at Tims spelling...........HAAA HAAA............there..............I still practice other styles, by the way............thanks for the congrats. on the website..........still more work to do............

     meet you on the green?

        mao


----------



## Mao (Nov 6, 2002)

I'm watching the hx channel. Good show about axes, knives and swords............

mao


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 6, 2002)

Just for the record. I have golfed before. I've even hosted a seminar too. I just didn't like having to wear the skirt!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 6, 2002)

I only did it for a semester (wrist injury, doing karate). I think it's very effective--but takes a long time to make so. It's an excellent multiple-attacker system.


----------



## Mao (Nov 7, 2002)

I like to think of it as a kilt. Wanna know what I'm wearin' under mine? HHHmmmm?   

  Arnisador,
  I agree, it is a style that takes longer to get very adept at. Once you are though, it's pretty cool to help people learn to fly. I go for long air time.   

Guro Dan McConnell


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 7, 2002)

Nothing beats the wind in your hair, and the soft green beneath your cleats.....

FOUR!


----------



## Mao (Nov 7, 2002)

Isn't it FORE?

MAO


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2002)

Evidently *Mao* really _is_ a golfer!


----------



## Mao (Nov 7, 2002)

And apparently more grammatically correct.    

mao


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 10, 2002)

I knew someone would take the bait!


----------



## KumaSan (Nov 10, 2002)

Sorry if I missed it in my drunken state butbut aren't you glad I mentioned it in my it to the butterfly


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 12, 2002)

Um........What?:shrug:


----------

